# Woman stripped in public in Patna, probe ordered



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

Source: *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/NEWS/C...n-Patna-probe-ordered/articleshow/4815476.cms

PATNA: Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar has ordered state police chief DN Gautam to inquire into the alleged assault and stripping of a woman by *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/thumb.cms?msid=4817131&width=300&resizemode=4Activists demonstrate in Patna in protest against beating and stripping of a woman in full public view. (TOI)​


a group of men in Patna after the opposition and women's rights activists created an uproar over the incident.

 Officials said the chief minister ordered Gautam to undertake the probe on Thursday night although the police headquarters had already asked Inspector General (Patna zone) Sunil Kumar to look into the incident.  

 A group of men had allegedly abused, assaulted and then stripped a woman in her 20s in full public view at a busy road in the state capital on Thursday evening.  

 A police team was reportedly present at the site and watched the attack on the woman for nearly an hour before taking the culprits to the police station.  

 Additional Director General of Police (Headquarters) Neelmani said Assistant Sub-inspector Shiv Nath Singh, who was in charge of patrolling the area, has been suspended for not helping the woman in time.  

 The woman was identified as resident of Jesidih, a town in the neighbouring state Jharkhand. Rakesh Kumar, a resident of Punaichak here, had lured her to Patna with a promise of providing a job to her.  

 Soon after she came here, Rakesh forced her to have sex with his friends. She ran away from the hotel where she had been staying with him for the last few days. However, Rakesh and his friends caught up with her and attacked her.  

 Police have arrested Rakesh, who is said to be involved in the flesh trade.  

 "Police have lodged a case against Rakesh and others on the basis of the statement of the woman," an official said. 
 The state women's commission has asked Patna Senior Superintendent of Police R. Mallar Vizhi to submit a report on the incident.  

 Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) chief Lalu Prasad condemned the incident and said that it shows that no government existed in the state.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

ya.. heard this in yesterday's news.

Act seeing which we should feel ashame of being Indians. 

I see many people simply watching the poor girl and the idiot who is stripping her and m@sturbating. A bunch of insolent bast@rds. First those flock should be sent to jail before the culprits.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Yeah...and look the police watched the attack for 1 hour before arresting the culprits ....Sheesh!


----------



## csczero (Jul 26, 2009)

EK BIHARI SAU BIMARI !!!  100% true .. that too in city like PATNA ... SHAME ON YOU BIHAR


----------

